# Bowtech Equalizer Question



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

I have shot mine for around a year now...I love it. Although I'm getting a new bow soon, I'm keeping my equalizer for bowhunting.


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

I have one and I love it. Will probably have that bow forever!


----------



## hunt3dokc (Jan 30, 2008)

*Equalizer*

Mary Loves hers. She would kill me if I ever got rid of it. Its a great Bow. 

Just to let you know Sportsmans Warehouse In Okc has some left from last year. They are brand new and on sale for $399.00. You may want to call to see if they are still available, if your interested. 405-302-4800


----------



## Bullseyebabe (Mar 30, 2007)

smurphysgirl said:


> I have shot mine for around a year now...I love it. Although I'm getting a new bow soon, I'm keeping my equalizer for bowhunting.


Why are you switching? I'm keeping my Matthews for hunting, but it just doesn't have the speed that I'm looking for in 3D.


----------



## Bullseyebabe (Mar 30, 2007)

Just to let you know Sportsmans Warehouse In Okc has some left from last year. They are brand new and on sale for $399.00. You may want to call to see if they are still available, if your interested. 405-302-4800[/QUOTE]

Thanks, I will check into it, only thing left handed bows are hard to find.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

That's all I've ever had....until this year and I just got the Admiral...I have 3 Equalizers...1 is for hunting. The other 2 I'm going to get rid of 1 of them but now sure which one yet. It just seems to fit me!!


----------



## MO Bow Huntress (Mar 29, 2008)

I have had mine for over a year, and I love it.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Jul 20, 2006)

My boyfriend has the Equalizer (and another one on the way) He loves it, has tried others and always goes back to his Equalizer :thumbs_up

For a short draw bow he swares by it.


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

I bought one a year ago for 3d and loved it so much I bought another one for hunting at the end of this past year. They shoot great and give you great speed for 3d or hunting.


----------



## KISS (Mar 20, 2007)

I have shot 3 different bows... Pse Spyder, Martin Shadowcat and the Equalizer. 
The Equalizer was by far my favorite! 
I actually just sold mine and am kinda sad that I did... (I wanted to buy a new Captain and had to sell mine to do that.) 
I don't think you can go wrong with the Equalizer, but you should probably go shoot one if you haven't ~to see if you are comfortable with it!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Bullseyebabe said:


> Why are you switching? I'm keeping my Matthews for hunting, but it just doesn't have the speed that I'm looking for in 3D.



Two reasons...
Main Reason: I wanted a rig separate from hunting 
Next reason: I wanted a target color bow with speed for 3ding. Our local shop is a sponsor and deals in Bowtech, Diamond, Ross and PSE among others, so in my test shooting, I really liked the Xforce 7 gx...I can't wait to get it. 

Don't get me wrong...I love my Equalizer...I was really disappointed that BowTech quit making it for 09. I know they have others similar. But IMO, it's not the same.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I shot the Equalizer for a little over a year. Good bow, but I went to the Martin Firecat and have had no shoulder pain as I had when I shot the Equalizer. Not to mention the speed I am getting from my Firecat is absolutely amazing! Customer service, well I can't say enough about Joel and Jake(Pug). Wonderful guys willing to help out in any way they can! :thumb:


----------



## Bullseyebabe (Mar 30, 2007)

DeeS - What kind of shoulder pain? I have had two surgerys this past year, and I am not looking to do anything to cause any more pain -


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

DeeS said:


> I shot the Equalizer for a little over a year. Good bow, but I went to the Martin Firecat and have had no shoulder pain as I had when I shot the Equalizer. Not to mention the speed I am getting from my Firecat is absolutely amazing! Customer service, well I can't say enough about Joel and Jake(Pug). Wonderful guys willing to help out in any way they can! :thumb:



Sorry to hear about the shoulder pain...what was your draw weight?


----------



## SdArchers (Apr 1, 2008)

My wife has 2 of them. one she uses for 3d/hunting and the other is for target shooting. She loves em both!


----------



## Kittykat (Mar 1, 2009)

About two years ago, I started bow shooting again after a long time off. I started with the Mathews Ignition and was so nice and smooth, I thought that would be my bow for a long time. But I realized that it didn't have the speed and power I would need to hunt. So I went with the Equalizer and I am very happy. I have to be careful not to stress my shoulder, just because of past jobs. But, it's a great bow! I'm thinking of using the Ignition for bowfishing.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Bullseyebabe said:


> DeeS - What kind of shoulder pain? I have had two surgerys this past year, and I am not looking to do anything to cause any more pain -





smurphysgirl said:


> Sorry to hear about the shoulder pain...what was your draw weight?


It was the bursus (sp) As long as I took anti-inflammatories I could handle it. With my Equalizer I was only pulling 47 lbs.......with my Firecat I am up to 54 with no problems whatsoever. :thumb:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

DeeS said:


> with my Firecat I am up to 54 with no problems whatsoever. :thumb:



Thanks for the reply. Glad to hear that u found the bow that works best for u. Happy shooting!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i just got a equlizer and love it got mine at sportsmans for $399


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

I had an Equalizer, an '07. I've since sold it after I got my 82nd, which has better speed, longer ata, and a slimmer grip. Subjectively, it feels "easier" to pull my 82nd back than the Equalizer.


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

I will be buried with both of my Equalizers because the undertaker won't be able to pry them out of my cold dead hands...


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

bowtechbuffy said:


> I will be buried with both of my Equalizers because the undertaker won't be able to pry them out of my cold dead hands...


LOL ok, I take it you love em...lol I am glad to hear so many women love the Equalizer. I, myself owned and shot 1 for awhile and did not like it. It didnt have the solid back wall I prefer, to much "creep" in it for me. It hurt my shoulder to try and hold back. I have a prearchery torn rotator cuff, so I have to watch what bows I get. Alot of ppl love the Equalizer, but its just not for me. Plus I am a longer draw (27 inch) then most women. We just signed with a new bow company ran by an old name in the industry, Anderson bow company by Ed McPherson.They are awsome bows.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

They aren't built for us, Kimmie. My short friend loves hers, too. :shade:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

MN_Chick said:


> They aren't built for us, Kimmie. My short friend loves hers, too. :shade:


Well I know that its definatly not built for you my TALL LONG ARMED friend. lol It might be that I am on the end of the scale of the longest draw the Equalizer is available in.. I just know it wasnt the bow for me...But to those who shoot em and love em, shoot em in good health and have fun shootin...:shade:


----------



## Txbowtechlady (May 26, 2008)

*Equalizer*



Bullseyebabe said:


> Was wondering who shot a Bowetech Equalizer and what you thought of it.


I own two of them and absolutely love them. I am sad that Bowtech took them out of their lineup this year. Maybe they will bring them back:smile:


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Hubby bought me the equalizer last year, love it. He has since put a crimson trace laser grip on. Oh what fun we have had with it.


----------



## BowtechBlonde (Apr 13, 2009)

*love my equalizer!*

Not that I have enough experience to judge yet, so far I love my new equalizer. After researching all of the bows, listening to reviews, and comparing specs, the equalizer seem to be the right choice for me at this time. I will probably keep it for hunting even if I get another bow in a couple of years for target shooting.


----------



## bownut58 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Equalizer*

My wife has an Equalizer and loves it. She shoots a 26 inch, 265 grain Gold Tip and her bow is set up for 35 Lb at 26.5" draw. We shot it through a chrono yesterday and it showed 239 FPS. Pretty darn fast for such low poundage.This is her first bow and the seventh time she ever shot it was at a 3D shoot and she turned in a score of 258, also not to shabby.


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

I have mine set up at 27" pulling 60 lbs with a 300 grain Easton Lightspeed 500, and it is shooting a screaming 312fps. No that's not a typo, I said 312fps. As for the solid back wall, they Do have a more shallow valley and the draw cycle is a bit stiffer than most ladies are used to. But once you shoot it a while and get the feel of it, you'll love it. I've shot almost every Bowtech out there and by far the Equalizer was the best thing going for us shorter drawlength archers.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Bullseyebabe said:


> Was wondering who shot a Bowetech Equalizer and what you thought of it.


For a short armed speed bow..........its awesome!!!!!!!!! I shoot at about 59-60 lbs with 300 grain arrows and get 285 fps. This allows me to set my first pin at 25 yards. You can tweak the valley some to get a good steady hold. The pull of the cams is a bit rough but after using it for a while you dont notice it......until you pull a smoother bow. It is to date my most reliable bow and when I have problems with my other bows I go back to it.


----------



## freddie coker (May 20, 2006)

*bowtech equalizier*

My husband just bought me one and I love it. It shoots really good and the valley is great. Will be keeping it for a long time. Have shot a Hoyt for 5 years and only other bow I liked was the equalizier. I have a friend that has one and I shot hers and fell in love with it. Great bow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lisa Coker


----------



## lojo (Mar 13, 2009)

*love mine too!*

Been shooting my Equalizer since last summer, which is when I started 3D archery. I love it. It's a great bow, and it's way better than I am. If I could shoot to the bow's potential, I'd be great. by the way, Hi, Lisa! this is Lori!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

lojo said:


> If I could shoot to the bow's potential, I'd be great.


LOL I have had a few bows I felt that way about..I now have found a bow that has great potential in it and I have found I have the potential to match it finaly after yrs of shootin..12 to be exact..I have shot quite a few different bows (started with a Buckmaster then a few Mathews then a few Bowtechs) but I am very very pleased with the performance of the new bow company Anderson Bows, they are light physicaly and speed not blazin by any means but 310+ IBO with the Crow XL. They def do the job. And Mr. Ed McPherson def knows his bows since he has been in the business for a long time....But like I always say, and anyone who knows me knows this, Shoot what you like and can shoot well and dont listen to what any of the "know it alls" tell ya..If it works for you then great..shoot it and show em all...


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> That's all I've ever had....until this year and I just got the Admiral...I have 3 Equalizers...1 is for hunting. The other 2 I'm going to get rid of 1 of them but now sure which one yet. It just seems to fit me!!


Let me know if and when you decide to get rid of one!! The more and more I read about you all enjoying your Equalizers makes me want one even more.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*Equalizer*

I shot one for 2 and a half years and love it. I shoot an Elite Cuda now and even though I finished the best I ever have in Augusta last weekend with it I still cannot convince myself that it is as great a bow as the Equalizer. I think it has to do with falling in love with archery and that was my first new bow.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

ok, I'm picking up my new Equalizer tomorrow and I can't wait! I'm getting custom green/pink strings put on it at the local bow shop. Now for the fun part of accessorizing it. So what do ya'll use on yours- sights, rests, stabilizers, ect. I'm going to rob everything off my other bow for now, just so it will be ready to shoot, but I would like to upgrade it.


----------



## Dirty Blond (Mar 31, 2009)

I had an Equalizer and loved it but then got an Elite GT500 which is the same speed or a tad faster but seems smoother to pull.


----------



## Sawed_Off (Sep 26, 2007)

*Love My Equalizer!*

I have been shooting mine for almost a year know. Of all the bows I have used for 3D shoots, the Equalizer has proved to be the best I've shot yet.

I also have a Mathews DXT (now used exclusively for hunting), I have also used a Diamond Edge (hated it, got rid of it), and a Browning Micro Adrenaline (nice beginer's bow).


----------



## Bullseyebabe (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments - next step is to go and shoot one.


----------

